# What the ...?



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-70-Boss-302...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I mean, really. How come dumb people don't want the stuff I list?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

twolff said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-70-Boss-302...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I mean, really. How come dumb people don't want the stuff I list?


I dunno, I never lure in these suckers either...


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Well...we could be greatful that we are not the suckers, yeah? :thumbsup:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I learned some eBay lessons, but none that expensive. It is also eBay. Getting bids is one thing. Getting paid another.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

According to recent intel they now come with the random "you smoke it yourself" glass option...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> According to recent intel they now come with the random "you smoke it yourself" glass option...


Maybe this is one that actually works, which makes it a rare Adult collectible...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

It should read "caution,emits shower of sparks" lol!
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

And when this 60 dollar Mustang melts down on the track, will TL pony up with replacements?....60 dollars worth?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

> "Color called Grabber Orange"










re-he-heeeeaaally.....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Scott: It becomes "burnt orange"...merely apply voltage.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Well now...*

Seems like there's more than one donkey in the hen house!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-05-Blue-Mus...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

.... matter of fact... there's a whole dang herd in there now!!!! Must be the new "In-line Competition Chassis" and the "extreme speed +handling". I don't know about you guys, but I'm gonna bid on *ALL* of them. :woohoo: Now don't go sniping me fellas... I just HAVE to have all of these. Now if I could only find some NASCARs like this too. Maybe someday somebody will make them. nd


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Heee-Haaaaw....*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AW-SLOT-CAR-200...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Heee-Haaaw*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AW-SLOT-CAR-197...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

The same high bidder on those at over 60 bucks each. I hope he's not too disappointed with those compressed dwarf Mustangs. And yes, Nuther, I am gonna bid you up to at least 100 bucks. Snipin' Dave.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Hmmmm, same bidders ran up the high dollar auctions.... lots of bids in small increments.... and they aren't bidding at all on the cheaper identical ones yet? Not for me to cry SHILL on a new product. But spending the fees to run some "sales" up in price would be good to help the dealers and redealers out, wouldn't it?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah well I just won the entire case of 5 'Stangs for $120, since I just want to keep the blue '05 and the teal Boss. I hope the cash is still burning a hole in his pocket when I re-list the other 4...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Why can't I be that lucky and find one of those bidders?  rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Wow....


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> Seems like there's more than one donkey in the hen house!!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-05-Blue-Mus...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> .... matter of fact... there's a whole dang herd in there now!!!! Must be the new "In-line Competition Chassis" and the "extreme speed +handling". I don't know about you guys, but I'm gonna bid on *ALL* of them. :woohoo: Now don't go sniping me fellas... I just HAVE to have all of these. Now if I could only find some NASCARs like this too. Maybe someday somebody will make them. nd


Look closer, same donkey!!!

I never seem that lucky with my sales either. sold cars for less than cost plus fees. I gave up....


----------

